# What's That Smell??



## Columbian Connection (Aug 2, 2005)

*Ok I have a question. How come the leaves I pulled off my plant don't smell like herb? It smells like weeds! I grew a plant one other time and the same thing. After it dried out it smelled like old weeds AKA Home grown Why is it doing that? I want it to smell like pot you buy on the street. Any idea?*


----------



## ickypitbull (Aug 4, 2005)

the reason is smells like that is THEY ARE LEAVES, not buds, that's chlorophyll which the leaves produce and the plant uses for starches and sugars...
Always remember you're growing a WEED, no matter how stoned it gets you, it's still only a weed and immature weeds smell like well, WEEDS......


----------



## Weeddog (Aug 4, 2005)

i dont like to smoke leaves.  i smoke only bud.  the taste is in the properly dried and cured bud.  taste also has to do with genetics.  i've grown bud that looked awsome but had no taste, smell, or buzz for that matter.


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 4, 2005)

I'm sure you don't throw the leaves out. Some seed companies tell you what your yield will be. 700 grams 300 grams . . . You can't that yield if you don't use the leaves.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 4, 2005)

Seed banks tell you what the max. limit of weight of buds you cam grow per sq/meter, not per plant.
There are too many variations on how much a plant can grow.
I might grow a plant and give it the best of everything, the guy next door could have a seed from the same batch and hardly ever fertilizers it or almost never gives it enough water. The results i yield would be way different.

The reason marijuana smells/tsastes like hay is because the buds need to be slow-dried and then cured. This allows the chorophyll to break down.
Curing also makes the pot more potent as non physco-active alkaloids convert to active ones.

Marijuana is not a weed.  The defination of a weed is a plant for which someone has no need for.
To some, dandelions are weeds, to others they're not (you can make tea and other things from dandelions).


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 8, 2005)

GanjaGuru said:
			
		

> Seed banks tell you what the max. limit of weight of buds you cam grow per sq/meter, not per plant.
> 
> 
> Fair enough, but if that is the case, the one other plant that I grew gave me 14 OZ'S which is almost 400grms. That is about what some of these seed places tell you the harvest will be. In anycase I don't think anyone throws leaves away. Waste not want not I always say. Mix it with some hash oil or some opium and it will be all right.


----------



## ickypitbull (Aug 16, 2005)

I throw all leaf away unless I'm making butter while I trim, if my door gets kicked in I don't want 3 or 4 pounds of LEAF around the house.......
Once the trimming is done all the leaf goes in brown paper bags which are taken to an undisclosed location and dumped, if I'm making butter the leftover gets the same treatment.......


----------



## Diseased Strain (Aug 16, 2005)

Columbian Connection said:
			
		

> GanjaGuru said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Max (Aug 16, 2005)

> Leaves have no THC.



Da bottom line.


----------

